# La moglie perfetta



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

[FONT=noto_serifregular]

​[/FONT]*Ecco Le Regole Che Una Donna Doveva Seguire Nel 1955 Per Essere Una Buona Moglie*


Il mondo è cambiato molto velocemente dal termine delle guerre mondiali, e non ci riferiamo soltanto all'aspetto tecnologico. Sono cambiate le usanze, le tradizioni, i rapporti con la famiglia e soprattutto le *libertà e i diritti delle donne.* 

Soltanto 60 anni fa anni fa, esattamente nel 1955, un giornale chiamato _Housekeeping Monthly _allegò "La guida della buona moglie", un elenco di azioni e comportamenti si dovevano assumere per essere *una donna di tutto rispetto. *Ecco quali erano...

​*1. Prepara la cena prima in modo da averla pronta al ritorno del marito: è un modo per fargli capire che lo hai pensato durante la sua assenza e che ti prendi cura dei suoi bisogni.*


*2. Interrompi le faccende 15 minuti prima del suo ritorno in casa per sistemarti: indossa qualcosa di pulito, ritocca il trucco e metti un fiocco nei capelli.*


​*3. Fagli  trovare la casa pulita: entra nelle stanze un'ultima volta per controllare che tutto sia in ordine e che non ci sia*

*4. Nelle stagioni fredde fagli trovare la casa calda: tuo marito avrà la sensazione di essere tornato in paradiso dopo una giornata di lavoro. Prenderti cura del suo comfort ti darà un'immensa soddisfazione personale.*


*5. Prepara i bambini, lavagli le mani e il viso e mettigli vestiti puliti. Cerca di calmarli se sono agitati o in vena di capricci. Silenzia gli elettrodomestici o altri rumori presenti in casa.*



​*6. Mostrati felice di vederlo, accoglilo con un sorriso sincero e un caldo abbraccio. Ascoltalo. La sua giornata potrebbe aver bisogno di un sollievo ed è tuo dovere fornirglielo.*






immagine: Pinterest​*7. Avrai molte cose da dirgli, ma il suo arrivo non è il momento giusto per parlargliene. Aspetta che sia lui ad iniziare il discorso e ricorda che i suoi argomenti sono più importanti dei tuoi.*


*8. Lascia che la sera sia il suo momento. Non infastidirti se torna a casa tardi o va a cena fuori invece di trascorrere del tempo con te. Cerca di capire che la sua vita è colma di stress e concedersi momenti di relax è fondamentale.*


*9. Il tuo obiettivo è rendere la casa un luogo di pace e serenità in cui tuo marito possa rigenerare le energie. Non annoiarlo con i tuoi lamenti e i tuoi problemi.*


*10. Fallo stare comodo. Lascia che si sieda sulla sedia più confortevole o che possa sdraiarsi sull'intero divano. Prepara una bevanda calda o fredda all'occorrenza.*


*11. Offriti di mettere a posto le sue scarpe al suo arrivo. Usa un tono piacevole della voce.*


*12. Non fare domande sulle sue azioni e non mettere in discussione la sua capacità di giudizio. Ricorda che lui è il padrone della casa e come tale eserciterà la sua volontà con correttezza.*


Leggere questo *prontuario della buona moglie* ci fa riflettere: voi cosa ne pensate, è cambiata poi così tanto la condizione della donna tra le mura domestiche? 

http://www.curioctopus.it/read/9698...-seguire-nel-1955-per-essere-una-buona-moglie


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=noto_serifregular]
> 
> ​[/FONT]*Ecco Le Regole Che Una Donna Doveva Seguire Nel 1955 Per Essere Una Buona Moglie*
> 
> ...


Spero di sì
Io risponde solo al 6


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=noto_serifregular]
> 
> ​[/FONT]*Ecco Le Regole Che Una Donna Doveva Seguire Nel 1955 Per Essere Una Buona Moglie*
> 
> ...



Di sicuro il prontuario l'ha scritto un uomo  e comunque sembra una roba di millemila anni fa, altro che sessanta.

Le nostre mamme certamente non erano paragonabili a noi oggi rispetto ai mariti e alla famiglia, ma non mi risulta che fossero schiave come descritto qui; l'immagine della donna che emerge da questo elenco è quella di una serva senza pensiero nè volontà nè attitudini e carattere: una bamboletta automatizzata al servizio degli altri in cambio del sostentamento. Mi meraviglia che non ci siano altri punti che prevedano per esempio la disponibilità sessuale a piacimento dell'uomo, l'invito alla tolleranza in caso di tradimento e altre amenità del genere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Di sicuro il prontuario l'ha scritto un uomo  e comunque sembra una roba di millemila anni fa, altro che sessanta.
> 
> Le nostre mamme certamente non erano paragonabili a noi oggi rispetto ai mariti e alla famiglia, ma non mi risulta che fossero schiave come descritto qui; l'immagine della donna che emerge da questo elenco è quella di una serva senza pensiero nè volontà nè attitudini e carattere: una bamboletta automatizzata al servizio degli altri in cambio del sostentamento. Mi meraviglia che non ci siano altri punti che prevedano per esempio la *disponibilità* sessuale a piacimento dell'uomo, l'invito alla *tolleranza* in caso di tradimento e altre amenità del genere.


Quelle erano implicite :carneval:.
Mia madre se ne guardava bene!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=noto_serifregular]
> 
> ​[/FONT]*Ecco Le Regole Che Una Donna Doveva Seguire Nel 1955 Per Essere Una Buona Moglie*
> 
> ...


Ma anche no


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle erano implicite :carneval:.
> Mia madre se ne guardava bene!



Eh. L'uomo è cacciatore, si sa 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no


:rotfl:


Guardavo il disegno e notavo la soddisfazione di lei, il suo vitino da vespa:carneval: e lo sguardo soddisfatto di lui. Però ho trovato un errore :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Eh. L'uomo è cacciatore, si sa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio che errore ? :singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Eh. L'uomo è cacciatore, si sa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto che si metta via lui il cappotto? 

È agghiacciante. Non riesco a credere che stiamo parlando di sessant'anni fa..


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2017)

Sono la moglie perfetta di me stessa!! 

:rotfl::rotfl:


...però arrivare da qualcuno che ha atteso il mio arrivo con il piacere di farlo, e che mi accoglie con negli occhi lo sguardo "entra...qui musica, ricchi premi e cotillon"" mi piace un sacchissimo. 

E trovare la cena pronta è una figata, insieme alla casa calda e al posto confortevole in cui rilassarsi ..

Seriamente...a me sembra che la questione fastidiosa e vessatoria, sia la regolamentazione da cui dipende la propria rispettabilità e adeguatezza sociale e aderenza ad aspettative esterne. 

Io penso che, che sia un uomo o una donna ad avere comportamenti di quel genere, senza compiacenza ma per il proprio piacere...entrare in una casa ordinata, pulita, calda, che profuma di cibo e di abbraccio è un qualcosa di veramente molto bello. Goderne insieme semplicemente, altrettanto bello. 

Sfido chiunque a tornare dal lavoro ed entrare in una casa urlante, disordinata, puzzolente e sporca e provare piacere. Io girerei i tacchi probabilmente e andrei a farmi un giro al bar. 

che sia una casa condivisa con qualcuno o semplicemente la propria.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono la moglie perfetta di me stessa!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre detto che sarebbe bello avere un moglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=noto_serifregular]
> 
> ​[/FONT]*Ecco Le Regole Che Una Donna Doveva Seguire Nel 1955 Per Essere Una Buona Moglie*
> 
> ...


 mi ricorda i film commedia americani anni 50, la famiglia perfetta. O il telefilm vita da strega. Alcune di queste cose comunque le si fannrdine, pulizia, cucinare. Magari il fiocco tra i capelli no ( non mi dona:rotfl


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre detto che sarebbe bello avere un moglio.



Uh sì!!! 

Proprio sì! 

Sono bei maschi i mogli:festa::inlove:


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono la moglie perfetta di me stessa!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Certi aspetti sono anche piacevoli, presi a sé.. e non è tanto la regolamentazione in relazione a canoni sociali che mi urta, quanto la subordinazione e la sottomissione che trovo inaccettabile.

"i suoi argomenti sono più importanti dei tuoi" un par de ciufoli. Per esempio.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [FONT=noto_serifregular]
> 
> ​[/FONT]Leggere questo *prontuario della buona moglie* ci fa riflettere: voi cosa ne pensate, è cambiata poi così tanto la condizione della donna tra le mura domestiche?
> 
> http://www.curioctopus.it/read/9698...-seguire-nel-1955-per-essere-una-buona-moglie



No.:carneval: Per la mia esperienza...
Mia nonna avrebbe detto già all'epoca se mai le avesse letto che erano un sacco di cazzate.
E avrebbe fatto di testa sua...
Io credo che anche all'epoca ci fossero parecchie donne indipendenti e che comunque il ruolo della donna non fosse così passivo, come appare da queste regole, nella società.
Almeno, questo è il ricordo delle donne anziane con cui sono venuto in contatto nella mia infanzia.
Il testo che riporti temo fosse parecchio reazionario anche per l'epoca.


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2017)

Le cose scritte forse valevano prima della guerra , questa foto invece che magnifica le conquiste delle donne il giorno dell'8 marzo a Roma sull'altare della patria che cosa significa?
Trovato sul social


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2017)

Ho verificato l'attendibilità dell'articolo che hai condiviso e parrebbe una bufala inventata in epoca più recente.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Wife's_Guide


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.:carneval: Per la mia esperienza...
> Mia nonna avrebbe detto già all'epoca se mai le avesse letto che erano un sacco di cazzate.
> E avrebbe fatto di testa sua...
> Io credo che anche all'epoca ci fossero parecchie donne indipendenti e che comunque il ruolo della donna non fosse così passivo, come appare da queste regole, nella società.
> ...


Lo credo anche io,
come credo che alcune cose possano essere uno spunto carino per dare calore ad un rapporto di convivenza.


----------



## marietto (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.:carneval: Per la mia esperienza...
> Mia nonna avrebbe detto già all'epoca se mai le avesse letto che erano un sacco di cazzate.
> E avrebbe fatto di testa sua...
> Io credo che anche all'epoca ci fossero parecchie donne indipendenti e che comunque il ruolo della donna non fosse così passivo, come appare da queste regole, nella società.
> ...


Credo anch'io... Mia nonna, purtroppo, rimase vedova (pure lei) giovanissima, ma pur essendo una donna di casa a tutti gli effetti (per sbarcare il lunario faceva, in pratica, la colf per numerose famiglie) credo che alla menzione di quelle regole. avrebbe inseguito il marito con un ramo di salice (se non lo avete mai provato, è come una frusta...) 


Io ero bimbo negli anni 70, quindi un po' dopo, ma esistevano ancora tante famiglie dove marito e moglie avevano ruoli molto tradizionali, ma nessuna donna era sottomessa a quel livello (anzi, in molti casi, erano in realtà loro a prendere le decisioni importanti per la famiglia...)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho verificato l'attendibilità dell'articolo che hai condiviso e parrebbe una bufala inventata in epoca più recente.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Wife's_Guide


Il decalogo così esplicito potrebbe anche essere una bufala, il fatto che si dessero queste indicazioni è vero. Le donne non erano poi disposte a essere come richiesto in tutto e per tutto, ma questo era vissuto non senza sensi di colpa.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

Questo thread mi ha offerto l'occasione per fare qualche foto veloce a pagine di alcuni vecchi libri e riviste che tengo in casa.
Cominciamo con un libro del 1934 (appena riesco...)


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

1934 da leggere prima la pagina sotto poi quella sopra.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

1934 - marito tradito


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

1934


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Sempre tutti ingenui nel passato


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

1934 L'amante


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

La prima notte di nozze della figlia 1


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

2


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

3


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

La prima notte del figlio


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

L'educazione sessuale


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

Il bacio è un tradimento? 1950


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2017)

Ne avrei tanti altri... per ora basta così.
Un altro mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne avrei tanti altri... per ora basta così.
> Un altro mondo.


Grande abilità a parlare di sesso con tanta delicatezza!


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne avrei tanti altri... per ora basta così.
> Un altro mondo.


Che belle pagine, grazie per averle condivise.
chi è l'autore del libro? Spero ne pubblicherai altre 

Quanto mi piacerebbe ritrovarmi trasportata ogni notte indietro nel tempo a vivere quegli anni... 
come nel film di Allen "Midnight in Paris"
e poi poter scegliere in quali anni continuare a vivere 
come si dice nel film, ognuno preferisce sempre il secolo precedente...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne avrei tanti altri... per ora basta così.
> Un altro mondo.


Me le sono letta tutte..ma nelle però, certo sapore di altri tempi


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2017)

La maggior parte delle pagine sono tratte dal libro di Paul (Paolo nella mia edizione) Reboux "Il nuovo saper vivere".
La lettera da un numero di Gioia degli anni 50.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che belle pagine, grazie per averle condivise.
> chi è l'autore del libro? Spero ne pubblicherai altre
> 
> Quanto mi piacerebbe ritrovarmi trasportata ogni notte indietro nel tempo a vivere quegli anni...
> ...


È affascinante viaggiare nel tempo, forse ancor di più che nei luoghi.
A proposito di film, leggendo il paragrafo del libro dedicato all'amante, mi è venuto in mente la pellicola di Max Ophuls "I gioielli di Madame de Stael".


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2017)

http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/giuliano-milani/2017/03/12/manifesto-per-la-storia-recensione












*Giuliano Milani*_, storico_ 

*David Armitage, Jo Guldi,* *Manifesto per la storia*
_Donzelli, 262 pagine, 22 euro_
“Sul lungo periodo siamo tutti morti”, diceva John Maynard Keynes. Forse anche per questa ragione negli ultimi quarant’anni gli storici si sono concentrati in genere su periodi più brevi di quelli analizzati dagli storici dell’epoca precedente, legati a prospettive come quella della _longue durée_ di Fernand Braudel. 
Secondo David Armitage e Jo Guldi si è così affermato il dominio di una prospettiva a breve termine (_short-terminism_)molto dannosa per gli studi storici. A questa prospettiva occorre reagire per rilanciare ricerche che possano consentirci, come era avvenuto tra otto e novecento, di usare il passato per costruire il futuro. Non sempre questo manifesto coglie nel segno, a partire dall’identificazione dello _short-terminism_ come problema principale, contraddetta da analisi come quelle microstoriche poco estese nel tempo ma ricche di implicazioni teoriche. Eppure ha il merito di rilanciare un dibattito che da tempo taceva, quello sull’utilità della storia. 
Oggi nuove tecnologie ci forniscono strumenti potenti per leggere il passato (il digitale ci consente di cercare parole in testi sterminati, la dendrocronologia e l’analisi dei ghiacci ci fanno seguire il cambiamento climatico): occorre metterle al servizio di una riflessione che permetta di comprendere meglio le grandi trasformazioni che stiamo attraversando.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2017)

Forse vogliamo anche da adulti sentirci molto diversi dai genitori e dai nonni, ma i tempi della generazione sono troppo brevi per essere differenti quanto ci piacerebbe.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2017)

Io credo che il cambiamento dei ruoli sia avvenuto parallelamente alla proposta di modelli diversi, inizialmente attraverso la letteratura, poi con un'accelerazione e una diffusione crescenti con il cinema a cui succedettero televisione e internet.
I modelli del cinema funzionarono da traino per le giovani donne di tante generazioni, che potevano accedere a modelli diversi rispetto a quelli delle altre donne del loro ambito ristretto.
Già negli anni 30 le dive furono prese a prestito dalla gran parte del pubblico femminile, che da lì in poi si sarebbe ispirato a loro anche attraverso la lettura di rotocalchi.
Moda, comportamenti, ambizioni cambiarono sulla base della fascinazione dei modelli proposti e discussi, che variavano di generazione in generazione, invecchiando con loro.
Io ho dei ricordi precisi delle donne nate all'inizio del secolo scorso e della loro vita dopo i figli.
In città già il numero dei bambini era fortemente diminuito rispetto a quello delle loro madri: mia nonna ebbe una sola figlia, esattamente come me.
Inizialmente operaia, smise di lavorare per fare la mamma, col risultato di avere molto tempo per sé man mano che la figlia cresceva. Ricordo un cortile dominato dalla presenza di queste donna casalinghe che avevano molto tempo a disposizione per loro, che passavano ciacolando insieme tra loro, facendo la spesa nei negozi sotto casa, cucinando e, qualcuna, avendo amanti di nascosto. Mia nonna le criticava, in quanto di carattere non portata al pettegolezzo e abbastanza schiva, ma era un caso più unico che raro.
Gli uomini avevano meno presenza sul territorio. Lavoravano e si limitavano ad avere una via sociale nel bar dietro casa, un tempo l'unico luogo di esclusività maschile (ma già dagli anni '70 cominciò a essere frequentato anche dalle donne).
Le coppie funzionavano sulla base della profonda distinzione degli spazi. Era battuta diffusa il lamentarsi della eccessiva presenza dell'uomo in casa. Questo modello vecchio fu superato dai modelli cinematografici che ugualmente cambiarono nei decenni. I vip portarono avanti i cambiamenti che divennero standard per la gente normale, che aveva bisogno di un reddito maggiore per avvicinarsi vagamente a quei modelli.
Sdoganarono le relazioni clandestine, il divorzio, il nudo al mare, l'abbigliamento, il trucco, la chirurgia plastica e così via.
Oggi mia figlia segue le youtuber, che sono il nuovo modello femminile per le ultime generazioni, esattamente come sua madre seguiva i telefilm e Fantastico con Heather Parisi in TV, sua nonna i film d'amore negli anni '60 o Beautiful, sua bisnonna la commedia all'italiana e i fotoromanzi.


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il cambiamento dei ruoli sia avvenuto parallelamente alla proposta di modelli diversi, inizialmente attraverso la letteratura, poi con un'accelerazione e una diffusione crescenti con il cinema a cui succedettero televisione e internet.
> I modelli del cinema funzionarono da traino per le giovani donne di tante generazioni, che potevano accedere a modelli diversi rispetto a quelli delle altre donne del loro ambito ristretto.
> Già negli anni 30 le dive furono prese a prestito dalla gran parte del pubblico femminile, che da lì in poi si sarebbe ispirato a loro anche attraverso la lettura di rotocalchi.
> Moda, comportamenti, ambizioni cambiarono sulla base della fascinazione dei modelli proposti e discussi, che variavano di generazione in generazione, invecchiando con loro.
> ...


Da informazioni di prima mano,credo che la condizione della donna d'anteguerra cambiasse molto a seconda del contesto,urbano o rurale.
Nel secondo caso,non è che la donna facesse una gran bella vita,anzi.
Un esempio molto illustrativo dei racconti di nonna e bisnonna quando ero ancora un bociassa,sia il film "L'albero degli zoccoli".
Si alzavano prima degli uomini,per preparare la colazione per loro e i figli,andavano ai campi,dove i lavori di manovra e più "Importanti",giogare i buoi,arare e similari,erano destinati agli uomini,alle donne solo la raccolta,quindi schiena piegata sempre.
Tornavano a casa prima per preparare il pranzo,una volta apparecchiato,stavano in piedi in attesa della fine del pasto degli uomini,solo dopo potevano sedersi e mangiare,il pomeriggio replica.
Gli uomini pulivano le stalle,le donne mungevano,sveglia alle 4.00....
Fossi una donna,non ne avrei grande nostalgia.....


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Da informazioni di prima mano,credo che la condizione della donna d'anteguerra cambiasse molto a seconda del contesto,urbano o rurale.
> Nel secondo caso,non è che la donna facesse una gran bella vita,anzi.
> Un esempio molto illustrativo dei racconti di nonna e bisnonna quando ero ancora un bociassa,sia il film "L'albero degli zoccoli".
> Si alzavano prima degli uomini,per preparare la colazione per loro e i figli,andavano ai campi,dove i lavori di manovra e più "Importanti",giogare i buoi,arare e similari,erano destinati agli uomini,alle donne solo la raccolta,quindi schiena piegata sempre.
> ...


Sì. Infatti gradualmente le campagne vennero abbandonate per cercare lavoro in città.
Così fu anche per i miei avi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Non si trattava solo di condizioni lavorative, ma proprio relazionali.
L'indipendenza economica cambia sempre tutto.


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si trattava solo di condizioni lavorative, ma proprio relazionali.
> L'indipendenza economica cambia sempre tutto.


Infatti l'esempio è della prassi prandiale,donne in piedi,uomini che mangiano tranquillamente,dopo,ma solo dopo,le donne potevano mangiare,perché non vi era più l'eventualità di doverli servire a tavola.
Per me,umiliante ed inaccettabile


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Infatti l'esempio è della prassi prandiale,donne in piedi,uomini che mangiano tranquillamente,dopo,ma solo dopo,le donne potevano mangiare,perché non vi era più l'eventualità di doverli servire a tavola.
> Per me,umiliante ed inaccettabile


Sembra inconcepibile. Ed è una cosa inconciliabile con un rapporto emotivo paritario.
Però altrove si è discusso di cose simili relativamente al sesso non trovandole altrettanto inaccettabili.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra inconcepibile. Ed è una cosa inconciliabile con un rapporto emotivo paritario.
> Però altrove si è discusso di cose simili relativamente al sesso non trovandole altrettanto inaccettabili.


Relativamente al sesso...

Spostare quel paradigma a cui fate riferimento, di tempo, luogo e contesto pensando di riportarlo paro paro...è una operazione quantomeno superficiale. 

C'è una grossa differenza fra le donne che stavano in piedi perchè così la regola dettava e se la regola non era rispettata si finiva ad essere paria e a subire lapidazioni più o meno sublimate e donne (e uomini) che desiderano teatralizzare attraverso il sesso una tensione interna al "servire", quindi donarsi all'altro...

La differenza è fra il non poter scegliere e vivere nell'abuso delle proprie tensioni e il poter scegliere ed esprimere negli atti dei desideri che danno forma all'emozione. 

Mi sembra una cosa basilare...

Fra l'altro, non è la parità ad essere messa in movimento. 

Chi "viene servito", se non è un imbecille, sa benissimo che non potrebbe esserlo se l'altro non lo facesse per sua libera scelta. 
Quindi, circolarmente, il "servitore" si inginocchia al "servito" mentre il "servito" si inginocchia al "servitore".

La parità è nel riconoscimento del "donarsi" reciprocamente. Nella Cura del Dono che reciprocamente ci si offre. 
Nella condivisione di un percorso co-costruito. 

Situazione che direi poco ha a che fare col sistema rurale dove quella divisione di ruoli e funzioni si declinava a partire anche dalla potenza muscolare. Che voglio vederla una donna usare i muscoli come un uomo nel campo...io, che sono allenata, quando lavoro nel campo con mio padre o taglio la legna, non reggo minimamente i suoi ritmi muscolari. E lui ha 40 anni più di me.


----------



## Divì (18 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Relativamente al sesso...
> 
> Spostare quel paradigma a cui fate riferimento, di tempo, luogo e contesto pensando di riportarlo paro paro...è una operazione quantomeno superficiale.
> 
> ...


Non so perché, a me viene in mente la lavanda dei piedi....... come immagine del servire.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

Aggiungo...l'adeguamento passivo (tipo recitare la messa in latino senza capire un cazzo di quel che si dice, che potrebbe benissimo essere "sono una merda, sono una merda" senza manco saperlo o metterlo in discussione) ad un modello, la moglie perfetta (meno il marito perfetto) e non penso sia casuale visto che la nostra è una società per gran parte scritta dagli uomini, fortunatamente con la Conoscenza si sta sgretolando. 

Non a caso la Conoscenza, delle Donne in particolare, è da sempre osteggiata...dal più basso gradino della società al più alto...un giretto anche nella storia della scuola sarebbe interessante...visto che solo ai tempi di mia nonna, a scuola, alle bambine si insegnava "economia domestica"...questo stato ha tentato per decenni di creare concretamente modelli morali...

fortunatamente non si è rimasti fermi lì. E le donne non hanno smesso di essere curiose di Conoscenza. Alcune...altre ci si crogiolano...ed è una responsabilità che manco sanno di assumersi, tenendo conto che in quel crogiolarsi crescono i maschi che ancora tentano di reiterare un modello del cazzo...letteralmente intendo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so perché, a me viene in mente la lavanda dei piedi....... come immagine del servire.


In fondo abbiamo condizionamenti cristiani molto profondi (che a loro volta derivano da altri riti molto più antichi e spesso dimenticati di cui il cristianesimo si è appropriato nell'opera di conquista che ha attuato)...c'è un simbolismo profondo nei piedi. 

Che rimanda anche all'immagine del dio e della dea che è in ognuno di noi...e che per certi versi compone l'amore e le immagini idealizzate che ci portiamo dentro...l'erotismo è tendere al divino, andare Oltre...in alcuni momenti topici per tutti (sto pensando all'appagamento sessuale che fa tanti casini e provoca le farfalle nello stomaco)...altri, coltivano questo aspetto anche in modo programmatico e consapevole...

Indagare insieme...è tendere insieme e intenzionalmente al divino, non attraverso le istituzioni che teatralizzano questa tensione di ognuno, ma attraverso il proprio esplicitarsi all'altro e in reciprocità...per-corso...

EDIT: fra l'altro, nella lavanda dei piedi, chi li lava non implica sottomissione, ma riconoscimento e offerta....la sottomissione come vessazione e abuso di potere, come esplicitazione di superiore vs inferiore è invenzione umana...per colmare paure e desiderio di conquista e di appropriazione


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Relativamente al sesso...
> 
> Spostare quel paradigma a cui fate riferimento, di tempo, luogo e contesto pensando di riportarlo paro paro...è una operazione quantomeno superficiale.
> 
> ...


No.
Il lavoro nel rurale preguerra,era diviso con distinzione di genere.
Non tutti gli uomini erano maciste e non tutte le donne erano silfidi delicate,ma i ruoli non ne tenevano conto.gli uomini terminato il lavoro nei campi,rimanevano sull'aia a chiacchierare,le donne in casa a lavare i figli piccoli ed occuparsi della casa.
Persino io sono riuscito a cogliere le ultime propaggini di questo contesto.
Durante le vacanze scolastiche,andavo a raccogliere ortaggi per racimolare qualche soldino aggiuntivo per le irrinunciabili due settimane a Rimini agostana,dei primi anni ottanta.
Le famiglie proprietarie dei fondi,i figli maschi sul trattore ad avanzare lentamente mentre le figlie femmine a raccogliere i pomodori e caricarli sul rimorchio.Ti garantisco che guidare un trattore in prima ridotta e raccogliere e caricare ceste di pomodori sul rimorchio,richiedono sforzi diametralmente opposti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Chi vive una situazione di oppressione storicamente coerente alla società del proprio tempo raramente ha consapevolezza di viverla, ma la percepisce come "naturale", adeguata a sé e, a volte, persino scelta.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2017)

C'è un bel libro di Antonio Pennacchi, "Canale Mussolini", sul lavoro rurale dei nostri nonni nell'Agro Pontino.
Quando si parla però di condizione femminile e ruoli occorre però fare più di un distinguo.
Ognuno di noi racconta le proprie esperienze, ma nessuna di esse può diventare il modello con cui rappresentare tutta un'epoca. Vi sono differenze enormi non solo tra campagna e città ma tra regioni e addirittura provincie. Il Polesine non è la Brianza e Rimini - chi si ricorda Amarcord? - non è la campagna bergamasca.
I miei ricordi dell'infanzia rimandano più ai ruoli femminili forti come quelli rappresentati dai Legnanesi, ma io descrivo Milano.
E nel ritornare indietro con la memoria vedo una presenza femminile diversamente importante sul territorio: erano le donne che popolavano e animavano il quartiere, depositare della vita  e dell'andamento della comunità, dei valori su cui essa si basava, dell'educazione di tutte le nuove generazioni.
Non ricordo donne in piedi a servire i mariti, mute serve imprigionate in un ruolo, ma persone che costituivano una comunita' di cui gli uomini erano destinati semplicemente ad un altro ruolo.
Qui non posso entrare nei particolari, ma tra i miei parenti ricordo anche figure femminili indipendenti, in grado di vivere bene senza un uomo in casa e avendo i necessari amanti per proprio diletto. Ricordo anche donne molto forti, tali da imporsi  nel ricordo ai loro consorti.
Non era la regola, lo so. 
Ma c'era anche questo.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2017)

Ma anche tra i miei coetanei c'erano profonde differenze.
C'era la ragazzina che a 12 anni faceva pompini in discoteca, quella che arrivò vergine fino al matrimonio dopo la laurea, quella che fece la fuitina a 14 anni per sposarsi col ragazzo e fare tanti figli in successione, la sorella che andò a vivere in un'altra città per laurearsi, quella che a 17 anni già viveva da sola e quella che ha continuato a vivere con i genitori ben oltre i 30.
Se si prendono i singoli casi, che si tratti di nord, sud, città o campagna, anni 50 o 80 si troveranno profonde differenze.
Ciò che fa comprendere i cambiamenti nel tempo è la variabilità dei modelli proposti e la loro attrattiva.
Hedy Lamarr classe 1914 https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr era attrice e ingegnere. Fu la prima ad apparire nuda in un film e ad ella si devono alcuni brevetti utilizzati ancora oggi nella telefonia, fuggì dal marito e dalla vita praticamente da reclusa che faceva con lui, fu l'archetipo di una donna indipendente.
Ma insieme a lei tante donne, nel mondo dello spettacolo specialmente nel dopoguerra e della letteratura, proponevano modelli in contrasto con la vita reale di tante donne, specie nelle aree rurali.
Progressivamente questi modelli vennero assorbiti anche da chi ne era più distante, sostituendosi a  quelli tradizionali e portando alla condizione della donna di oggi.


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2017)

Abbiamo iniziato a votare  (votare eh, non sto parlando di chissà quali diritti....) 70 anni fa. Che non fanno neanche la vita media di una persona. Certe cose oggi suonano anacronistiche, ma con il mischiarsi di diverse culture (penso alla presenza massiccia di famiglie di religione musulmana, più o meno integrate tra noi, ma che tra noi comunque vivono. Ed è solo un esempio) non so bene se sia possibile ancora parlare di una altra epoca. Ancora oggi la grande maggioranza delle donne ha minore potere economico, minori possibilità di carriera e assunzione. Vale a dire minore potere esterno. Il che, dove anche non si traduca in una posizione subordinata all'interno del nucleo familiare e culturale, dimostra che c'è ancora tanta strada da fare per tutte, nella nostra realtà.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbiamo iniziato a votare  (votare eh, non sto parlando di chissà quali diritti....) 70 anni fa. Che non fanno neanche la vita media di una persona. Certe cose oggi suonano anacronistiche, ma con il mischiarsi di diverse culture (penso alla presenza massiccia di famiglie di religione musulmana, più o meno integrate tra noi, ma che tra noi comunque vivono. Ed è solo un esempio) non so bene se sia possibile ancora parlare di una altra epoca. Ancora oggi la grande maggioranza delle donne ha minore potere economico, minori possibilità di carriera e assunzione. Vale a dire minore potere esterno. Il che, dove anche non si traduca in una posizione subordinata all'interno del nucleo familiare e culturale, dimostra che *c'è ancora tanta strada da fare* per tutte, nella nostra realtà.


Una delle caratteristiche del nostro pensiero è la positività.
Si pensa a un fluire verso un cambiamento che è miglioramento.
Le cose non stanno proprio così.
Hai citato le donne musulmane: loro hanno in molti casi modelli differenti  e sarà la forza e l'attrattiva dei nostri che determineranno un loro cambiamento che le avvicini a noi.
Siamo così attraenti per loro?
Questo non è affatto scontato. 
Non ti so dare una risposta, allo stato attuale.
La popolazione italiana sta cambiando: basta entrare in una classe delle elementari per notare la varietà di nazioni e culture differenti. 
Ciò che accomuna tutti questi bambini - nella classe di mia figlia 14 nazionalità differenti - è la visione di un modello comune, che nella maggior parte dei casi è quello consumistico.
Bevono tutti Coca Cola, ascoltano Ariana Grande e guardano YouTube.
Sono modelli che reggono finché i bambini sono appunto bambini.
Dopo?
I compagni musulmani di mia figlia frequentano anche la scuola araba. Hanno anche altri modelli oltre ai nostri.
Non c'è tanta strada da fare, ci sono tante strade diverse e nessuno sa quale sarà quella che si andrà a percorrere in futuro.
Dipende dalla forza dei modelli proposti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

*Pensavo*

Forse il decalogo è una bufala dedotta dai messaggi impliciti trasmessi dalla pubblicità e dalla fiction, credo che l'influenza della serialità non debba essere sottovalutata.

Quali messaggi individuate?

Direi che il primo e più diffuso in vari modi è la disponibilità e disinibizione sessuale.


Ad esempio 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpVAEuioiM0

io soffro per empatia per il suo problema alle labbra


----------

